# Safe vivarium or not for bearded dragon?



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all, its me ben still researching 3 years into my bearded dragon. So I came to a forum that showed pictures of a vivarium that was designed by a company called "Custom Ecos". I was wondering would these sorts of vivariums would be safe or not for Bearded dragon.




























This was for a 2foot x 2foot x 2foot vivarium, so the person says, it was also for a bearded dragon. The person does say the following though:



> Hello I am the Builder of Custom Eco's Systems, I noticed no one responded to your question, so I figured I better than anyone could answer your question!! The system is designed with the top section of each cave or hide to be removed for access both to clean and retrieve your pet should you need too. Each system is build from light weight materials which are then processed, hand painted and sealed with a protective coat. The system seen in this thread when finished weighted less than 10 lbs!! While most of my systems are designed with a full back board I have built systems which include cut outs so you can view into the caves or hides from the back. I have even built systems which had no backboard, they were just rock or branch formations "accessories" which is what I call a base system.


 So what do you all think... I personally don't think these are safe due to ventilation issues. Especially if this system is simply fit ontop of the vivarium... but I wanted to now what everyone thought before I jumped the gun and bought one or thought of buying one?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the background would be fine for a beardie.


----------



## Shell-shocker (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not a background its suppose to be an environment built for bearded dragons - so take the bog wood, basking etc as this. Thats why i was wondering in carers experinces and what they thought of this.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

wow.... I think they look quite stunning.... I found their website and think the 75 gal uro would probably be better for a beardie coz it's larger. Seems to have been a lot of thought gone into the design, from ease of use and safety of the reptile, to easy access for cleaning or as they put it 'retrieving' your lizard (or snake)... 

Custom Eco's - 75 gal Uro System

aren't they amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell-shocker said:


> It's not a background its suppose to be an environment built for bearded dragons - so take the bog wood, basking etc as this. Thats why i was wondering in carers experinces and what they thought of this.


 
from the picture, it is an environment for a beardie but its not the viv. The bit in the picture goes inside a viv


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

yes I thought that seems to be the idea


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

it looks good, as long as you get one big enough. i'd be worried about the hidey holes though, you'll have to block them up or something if beardie spends too much time in them.


----------

